# Articles about FIR EQ



## yphs_mst (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi all,

A lot of people are using MiniDSP as a cost effective method to create EQ. They can compensate room effect or loudspeaker's linearities. I have been answering a lot of questions about the process of creating FIR filters and I'd like to share two articles about FIR filters.

https://www.minidsp.com/applications/advanced-tools/filter-hose
The miniDSP link above explains shortly about the use of MiniDSP to linearize atransfer function using Filter Hose. The article also starts with the basic of loudspeaker measurement. Many questions have been asked regarding phase linearization filter that does not sound weird. The key is in the loudspeaker measurement, which is taking the measurement with minimum room reflections. Creating a phase linearization with data that is contaminated with room reflections will result in a weird sounding playback.

http://www.hxaudiolab.com/uploads/2/5/5/3/25532092/fir_filter_for_audio_practitioners.pdf
Regardless what software is used to create an FIR filter, it is rarely discussed from the audio perspective. This article discusses FIR filters from audio stand point. If link is broken, please visit: http://www.hxaudiolab.com/publications.html.

I hope the articles can give insights and ideas.

Thank you,

Hadi


----------

